# Connect to switch via serial connection



## dpalme (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never tried this and google hasn't yielded any decent results, I'm quite sure its just my search terms, but I need to connect to a switch via a serial connection (null modem cable) but so far I can't figure out how to use the serial connection with telnet, can someone point me in the directioN?

Thanks.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 26, 2014)

You probably want the cu(1) program to access the console port on the switch.


----------



## kpa (Mar 27, 2014)

comms/minicom.


----------



## servesmall (Apr 1, 2014)

I prefer to use the sysutils/screen port with my USB to Serial adapter like this:

`screen /dev/cuaU0 9600`

You'll need to know the device name of the serial port you want to use -- if it is a regular old serial port (not USB to Serial adapter) check look for a device like /dev/cuau0.


----------

